# Help? Some info. please?



## KaylaP (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello everyone, just joined this froum! My name is Kayla.

I'm a female, 18 years old, and I am currently majoring in Criminal Justice at a local college. I plan on going all four years. These questions are probably asked a lot, but I have a few...

(1.) Right now I work at a hospital, is there any jobs that I could do within a police department or something related to that with my age and major?
(2.) I've heard that having a family member who was a former police officer, or being in the military helps a lot. However, I have neither of those. I am physically fit, I do speak a decent amount of Spanish, and I am also taking courses in college for Spanish. Will this help me at all?
(3.) When should I start thinking about applying and all that? I know the age is 18, but should I wait until I finish college?

To put it simply, what do I need to do in order to become a police officer? Probably sounds stupid, but I don't want to miss any oppurtunies. I've tried contacting some officers at my local police station, but I don't want to interfer with their time.

Any info. would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Use the search and you will find the answers to most of your questions.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Being in the military does help if you take the civil service test by adding a few points onto your final score. It also shows that you have discipline and honor. It is NOT a requirement, neither is having a relative who was a police officer.

I think in this day and age your mastery of spanish will be a big asset to any police department. It may even make you some money if you are off duty and get called to translate at a scene or booking. Keep up with that.

You could check with your local PD to see if they have any jobs that an intern could help with, such as data entry of citations or filing. Sure it sucks, but it's a start.

It's not too early to start thinking of this career, but some departments require a college degree nowadays. Besides if you get your bachelor's in CJ, you get 20% of your base as a bonus for the degree. That is until Coupe Duval attacks that perk too.

Everything will fall into place, start researching where you would like to work and find out if they hold their own entrance exam or civil service. Don't put all your faith in just one department, have about three you are interested in.

Good luck and thanks for being a n00b that asked an intelligent and thoughtful question!


----------



## emerlad (Nov 15, 2007)

Everything will not fall into place in this "field".
You go to the military and get vets pref...
Not points but rather to the top of the list to compete against other town resident vetrans. 
Jump on an up and comer campaign, you will need every inch as others are pulling no stops on you.
You master the spanish language, or close enough to speak fairly fluent.
You then do the research on what towns need to put interpreters in due to demographics. 
Female? major plus, towns and MSP need to meet demographics.
You take every nugget you find from this board and others and you hit em hard.
You'll need every millimeter to get that hire.
Towns and state have their own agenda, you have yours.
You then retire, waking up to paycheck you earned. 
That paycheck reminds you you are truely the winner, as you and your family are taken care of for the rest of your life...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

At 18 and in college you may also look into getting a seasonal job as a dispatcher at some police department, especially those in resort areas (Cape, Hampton etc) for the summer months. This will give you not only some experience but also give you some contacts.


----------



## swatornot (Sep 18, 2008)

I would attempt to start out as a dispatcher like many police officers did when they started thier career in Law Enforcement. That is how I started right before college and worked at a PD while in college as a dispatcher then you will move up the ranks but find a department with a good turnover rate.


----------



## KaylaP (Sep 24, 2008)

I am actually going to Hampton this Saturday for the summer program. To take the written exam and agility. If I pass in these areas, and the interview, if I WAS to get in, what would I be able to do there?


----------



## Out2lunch (Dec 17, 2006)

Try Seekonk PD or apply to West Bridgewater.. Their aps are online. Or try a Hospital like MGH, BUMC, BIDMC they have some good training and Public Safety or Police departments....
If not search this site its full of great info and comedy... Good luck


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Kayla,

If you get the summer job at Hampton then you will do everything. Officers there usually start out with foot patrol on the boardwalk but move into patrol cars pretty quickly. There is also opportunity for private details (road construction and utility work). Do not expect to get on horses or cycle duty as long-time officers get those jobs.
There are opportunities to work during the rest of the year too.

There is some question that they will hire you at 18 for police duty though but take the test etc as it's great experience and you can also ask about dispatching. Hampton is a very active department.


----------



## KaylaP (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you a lot for the information! Very helpful.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Most Hospital P/S Dept's are also hard to get on. The Key is to keep trying and never give up. Best of Luck! KL


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Do some departments up north still have matron positions? If so, another option.


----------



## Out2lunch (Dec 17, 2006)

West Bridgewater and East Bridgewater stil have Matron postions. I believe theya re always looking for matrons. Can contact them online at their website. www.wbpd.com or give them a call :baby21:


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

KaylaP said:


> I am actually going to Hampton this Saturday for the summer program. To take the written exam and agility. If I pass in these areas, and the interview, if I WAS to get in, what would I be able to do there?


Do what is asked of you, be on time, be professional, and use common sense. Some people that get the summer jobs can get too aggressive (which is really over enthusiasm) and be labeled as a yahoo. Just don't be the person who gets just enough rope to hang themselves with and you'll be fine.


----------

